# изюминка



## zgiglio

Здравствуйте! 

Подскажите, пожалуйста, какое выражение в английском языке соответствует русскому - "В ней есть изюминка"?


----------



## Rosett

Вне контекста могут быть варианты типа spice, thrill, appeal,... и другие варианты, зависящие и от манеры перевода.


----------



## DialectLearner

zgiglio said:


> "В ней есть изюминка"


She's got this special air about her. There is this special something in her. There is something about her.
Мои версии. Я не носитель.
If English native speakers happen to pass by please let me know what you think about those.


----------



## Pumpkin spice

You might call it _*charisma*_. The personal charisma, the divine spark within us which makes a person unique from others. "She possesses/ has the personal charisma. She is charismatic person."


----------



## DialectLearner

Pumpkin spice said:


> You might call it _*charisma*_.


We might in *some *cases because, as far as I know, "изюминка" could also be a different feature, other than charisma.
I think we're looking for something more generalized here.


----------



## Vovan

"Piquancy" might also be an option:
_to lack piquancy - не хватает изюминки_​


----------



## DialectLearner

Vovan said:


> to lack piquancy - не хватает изюминки


А как Вы предлагаете сказать, что изюминка *есть*? В вопросе ведь о *наличии *речь.


zgiglio said:


> Подскажите, пожалуйста, какое выражение в английском языке соответствует русскому - "В ней есть изюминка"?


----------



## Dmitry87

zgiglio said:


> Здравствуйте!
> 
> Подскажите, пожалуйста, какое выражение в английском языке соответствует русскому - "В ней есть изюминка"?


Возможно "there is something about her" - в ней что-то есть, и это "что-то", что сложно передать словами, но очень привлекает к себе, -  и есть "изюминка".


----------



## DialectLearner

Dmitry87 said:


> "there is something about her"





DialectLearner said:


> There is something about her.


Если одна мысль посещает двух людей, она может быть правильной 
Интересно было бы узнать мнение носителей английского языка, которые владеют русским.


----------



## kngram

DialectLearner said:


> She's got this special air about her. There is this special something in her. There is something about her.
> Мои версии. Я не носитель.
> If English native speakers happen to pass by please let me know what you think about those.



Первое предложение  о впечатлении, которое возникает от человека. Второе - может касаться любого существительного, которое может иметь при себе прилагательное special и управлять предлогом in, то есть многозначное предложение. Третье предложение, скорее всего, является вариацией-упрощением для конструкций со словом air, то есть впечатление от человека. Для перевода слова изюминка предпочтительнее использовать слово appeal и работающую с ним в подобном контексте фразеологическую конструкцию.


----------



## DialectLearner

kngram said:


> Первое предложение о впечатлении, которое возникает от человека.


И? Ну так и предложение "В ней есть изюминка." можно считать описанием *особого* *впечатления*, которое произвела, например, девушка. Думаю, что словосочетание "особая аура" вполне передает значение слова "изюминка".



kngram said:


> Третье предложение, скорее всего, является вариацией-упрощением для конструкций со словом air, то есть впечатление от человека.


Звучит, возможно, слишком просто, но в устной речи, при соответствующей интонации голоса, жестикуляции и выражении лица, смысл будет передан. Например, если сакцентировать внимание на слове "something", сделав на нем ударение чуть сильнее, чем обычно, немного кивнуть в момент произнесения этого слова, чтобы еще больше подчеркнуть ударение, и на мгновение сделать немного задумчивое выражение лица, как бы вспоминая эту самую изюминку.



kngram said:


> Второе - может касаться любого существительного, которое может иметь при себе прилагательное special и управлять предлогом in, то есть многозначное предложение.


"Something" - вообще многофункциональное слово. Здесь, на мой взгляд, в сочетании с остальными словами предложения нужный смысл оно передает.



kngram said:


> Для перевода слова изюминка предпочтительнее использовать слово appeal и *работающую с ним в подобном контексте фразеологическую конструкцию*.


Вы не написали самое интересное: эту самую конструкцию и свою версию. А про конструкцию хорошо сказали - универсально  Я это понимаю, как "Вот вам слово, остальные подберите сами". А ведь интересен перевод всего предложения, и zgiglio спросил именно об этом:


zgiglio said:


> Подскажите, пожалуйста, какое *выражение* в английском языке соответствует русскому - "В ней есть изюминка"?


Лично мне интересен не перевод слова "изюминка" (их без труда можно подобрать несколько), а именно эта, как Вы сказали, "работающая с ним в подобном контексте фразеологическая конструкция", потому что само по себе "appeal" можно перевести, например, как "обаяние" или "очарование", что, по моему мнению, не полностью или не всегда соответствует значению слова "изюминка".


----------



## kngram

Я ответил на поставленные вопросы. Вашей оценки еще не было.
She's got this special air about her. There is this special something in her. There is something about her.
Мои версии. Я не носитель.
If English native speakers happen to pass by please let me know what you think about those.
Пожалуйста, сформулируйте вопрос.


----------



## kngram

Если Вас интересует высказывание "У нее есть изюминка", то это
She's got special appeal for me. (BrE, appeal, noun, uncountable, spoken) именно в подобном контексте.
Пример применения конструкции в письменной речи:
Efforts to develop leadership abilities in students may have special appeal for potential donors.
Возможны варианты перевода: 
- Изюминкой для потенциальных  инвесторов  могут явиться усилия по развитию качеств лидеров у студентов. 
- Усилия по развитию качеств лидеров у студентов могут быть особенно привлекательны для возможных инвесторов.


----------



## veklingua

В современном английском стало чрезвычайно популярным выражение '(a certain) je ne sais quoi', обозначающее изюминку; напр.:
She has a certain je ne sais quoi (about her / that I quite like).

В более традиционной или простонародной речи употребляют 'a certain something (about her)', уже упомянутое выше.


----------



## kngram

Спасибо за ваше мнение. Позвольте высказаться по теме.
Франкоязычная идиома 'je ne sais quoi' 
French for 'I don't know what': a pleasing quality that cannot beexactly named or described:

Although he's not conventionally attractive, he has *a certain* je ne sais quoi that makes him popular with the ladies.
применяемая в просторечии в  BrE и AmE имеет прямое соответствие в русском разговорном языке, а именно "Она такая, опупеть!", "В ней что-то есть" и иные аналогичные фразы(возможны варианты от охренеть, до инвективной лексики).
Соответствием этой же русскоязычной идиомы является выражение a certain something (about her).
К литературной и разговорной идиоме на русском языке " изюминка" эти варажения имеют отдаленное отношение так, как применение слова "изюминка" предполагает знание о том, что конкретно является привлекательным для говорящего.
Например,
-"У нее есть изюминка, поэтому я с ней так часто тусуюсь".
-"Ты думаешь ? "
- "Ага. Она так разбирается в музыке студии Motown".

Другой диалог,
"Опупеть, какая чувиха!"
"А чего?"
"А не знаю. Тянет. Какой прикид!!! Ё! Как с ней затусоваться  ? А ? "


----------



## DialectLearner

veklingua said:


> ...She has a certain je ne sais quoi (about her / that I quite like).
> ... В более традиционной или простонародной речи употребляют 'a certain something (about her)', уже упомянутое выше.


Хороший вариант. Спасибо. Кстати, его уже обсуждали, правда, давно и в разделе, посвященном английскому.


----------



## Soroka

_There is something special about her._


----------



## veklingua

DialectLearner said:


> Хороший вариант. Спасибо. Кстати, его уже обсуждали, правда, давно и в разделе, посвященном английскому.


С тех пор, видимо, ответ не изменился ))


Soroka said:


> There is something special about her.


Согласен, тоже вариант.  Также, something different about her.
Но я предложил certain je ne sais quoi, поскольку оно несет оттенок особого своеобразия, легкой иронии.  Так же, как и по-русски, тоже можно сказать "изюминка", а можно и просто "в ней есть что-то особое".


kngram said:


> так, как применение слова "изюминка" предполагает знание о том, что конкретно является привлекательным для говорящего.


Для меня смысл "изюминки" именно в том, что она всегда _какая-то_, т.е., нечто неуловимое, неконкретное.  Иначе просто говорят о конкретной привлекательной стороне, качестве.  Кстати, для носителей английского je ne sais quoi не имеет прямого значения из французского источника, большинство с ним даже не знакомы.


----------



## Jaldva

The word 'spark' comes to mind, e.g., "She has a certain spark about her." I also like je ne sais quoi.


----------



## kngram

veklingua said:


> С тех пор, видимо, ответ не изменился ))
> 
> Согласен, тоже вариант.  Также, something different about her.
> Но я предложил certain je ne sais quoi, поскольку оно несет оттенок особого своеобразия, легкой иронии.  Так же, как и по-русски, тоже можно сказать "изюминка", а можно и просто "в ней есть что-то особое".
> 
> Для меня смысл "изюминки" именно в том, что она всегда _какая-то_, т.е., нечто неуловимое, неконкретное.  Иначе просто говорят о конкретной привлекательной стороне, качестве.  Кстати, для носителей английского je ne sais quoi не имеет прямого значения из французского источника, большинство с ним даже не знакомы.


Вы сами даете определение как "конкретная привлекательная сторона". То есть вы предполагаете хоть нечто по вашему мнению "неуловимое", но определяемое либо по своему существу либо по применению.
Насчет идиомы je ne sais quoi абсолютно согласен с вашим замечанием, "большинство с ним (французским выражением) даже не знакомы". В английском языкознании даже существует такой термин" french English", то есть такой французский, которые сами французы никогда не признают как аутентичный французский. Хоть англичане используют его как научный термин, но в нем отчетливо существует самоирония:типа "ну и используем мы так называемый французский".


----------

